# Another Successful Campaign at Bay Flats Lodge Resort



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort
March 5, 2020*

*Another Successful Annual Campaign*
_Bay Flats Lodge is honored to have partnered with Texas Sea Grant in the 2020 annual crab trap cleanup effort in San Antonio Bay. Our sincere thanks go out to all the Bay Flats Lodge guides and Dallas Zoo employees who volunteered their time in this year's event!_






​
Hello everyone,

Dallas Zoo volunteers and several BFL guides did an amazing job Feb. 23rd and 24th of cleaning up abandoned crab traps in San Antonio Bay. Abandoned crab traps are considered litter under state law between Feb. 21st to March 1st - a time when Texas coastal waters are closed to crabbing with wire mesh crab traps in order to facilitate the annual volunteer crab trap removal program. Bay Flats Lodge hosted the Dallas Zoo volunteers for this year's San Antonio Bay cleanup effort, and a special thanks goes to BFL's own Capt. Perry Rankin, Capt. Todd Jones, Capt. Garrett Wygrys, and Capt. T.J. and Angie Christensen for their assistance in making this year's event a success...​
*READ MORE HERE​*
*Guest Generosity Never Ceases!​*





​
The best thing about Bay Flats Lodge is our guests, as their generosity makes a monthly donation to CCA's Building Conservation Trust possible. At Bay Flats Lodge, we spend a great deal of time and energy on conservation efforts, and our responsive guests have always been right there with us.






​
Members of our housekeeping team pose with another February customer donation check that the lodge matched.

If you would like to show your support for conserving, promoting, and enhancing the present and future availability of coastal resources, Bay Flats Lodge will automatically match dollar-for-dollar your donation toward these tremendous effort.

*August Fishing Special​*A lot of people don't realize our portion of the state offers some of the best fishing on the Texas coast. This is the very reason for the August Fishing Special.
*Party of 2 - $368.00 per Guest
Party of 3 - $300.00 per Guest
Party of 4 - $282.00 per Guest*​Includes lodging, meals, full-day of fishing, and fish processing and packaging. Live/dead bait is NOT included!

*CHECK AVAILABILITY HERE​*





*Februaryâ€™s Customer Survey Winner​*Congratulations, *Julie Gillespie*! It is our pleasure to announce that you are the winner of February's Customer Survey contest.

For his willingness to participate in filling out our customer survey following his January stay with us, Julie will be awarded a free trip for three to Bay Flats Lodge which will include lodging, meals, and a full-day of fishing.

Another contest winner will be chosen from our March guests, so make sure to fill out that customer survey if you're staying with us this month. You just might be the next winner!

Phone: 888.677.4868​
*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com*

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle






​


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Volunteers 1*

Volunteers 1


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Volunteers 2*

Volunteers 2


----------

